# دبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــي قمه اداره المشروعات



## Amin Sorour (23 مارس 2008)

بصو و شوفوا دبي وصلت الي اي مدي في الهندسه و الحضاره و اداره المشروعات الهندسيه و حد كده يتخيل نفسه مدير لمشروع من المشاريع ديه او حتي مهندس مشروع و يقولي هيقدر يتخيل و لا لا اساسا.

انا نفسي اتخيلت وانا بحاول اقرا اللوحات اللي المفروض تكون في مشروع بالحجم ده و حسيت اننا قدمنا شغل كتير اوي عشان نقدر نفكر في حاجه بالحجم ده.

الملف المرفق مرسل لي بالبريد الالكتروني من احد اعز الاصدقاء اللي قلبي و الزي يعمل بمكان مرموق جدا بدوله الامارات العربيه المتحده .

واليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6208302/1bf94928/DUBAI.html


----------



## Eng.Haythem (23 مارس 2008)

اخي الفاضل المهندس امين
انا عندي الملف ده وحاولت كتييير اني ارفعه على المنتدي لكني لم يسعدني الحظ.
واقول لك رغم هذا الإبهار من الأبراج لكن عندما تكون هنا يقل هذا الإبهار انا على فكرة باعمل في MAG 218
كاستشاري ولكن ليس هناك شركة لإدارة المشروع
عامة ليست كل المشاريع هنا يتوافر بها شركة متخصصة لإدارة المشاريع وهناك شئ اخر ان اعمال التشطيبات وquality ليست اعلي من المشاريع الكبيرة في مصر ولكن الإختلاف عن مصر في سرعة انجاز الأعمال وسباق الزمن في تنفيذ الأعمال وهو ده اهم فرق.
اتمني لك التوفيق وان تحقق حلمك وتأتي لتري وتنفذ بنفسك .


----------



## Eng.Haythem (23 مارس 2008)

على فكرة انا نسيت اشكرك على مجهودك في تحميل مثل هذا الملف للإستفادة العامة


----------



## Amin Sorour (23 مارس 2008)

Eng.Haythem قال:


> اخي الفاضل المهندس امين
> انا عندي الملف ده وحاولت كتييير اني ارفعه على المنتدي لكني لم يسعدني الحظ.
> واقول لك رغم هذا الإبهار من الأبراج لكن عندما تكون هنا يقل هذا الإبهار انا على فكرة باعمل في MAG 218
> كاستشاري ولكن ليس هناك شركة لإدارة المشروع
> ...



الاخ العزيز هيتثم

لا جدال في اللي حضرتك قلته و انا اشتغلت في دبي لمده سنتين و انا حاليا في قطر منذ فتره و اعمل في احد اهم و اكبر المشاريع في قطر لكن المشكله هي مدي قناعه الماللك باداره المشروعات وهذا هو سر ابهار دبي لزوارها ولكن يبقي دائما ان دبي في خلال زمن وجيز جدا اصبحت قطعه من اوروبا

وانا شخصيا بفكر ارجع دبي تاني من كتر مانا كنت مبسوط لان مستوي اداره المشروعات ممتاز اوي


----------



## Amin Sorour (23 مارس 2008)

Eng.Haythem قال:


> على فكرة انا نسيت اشكرك على مجهودك في تحميل مثل هذا الملف للإستفادة العامة





لا شكر علي واجب و لكني ارجو و بشده زياده التواصل لان اهم شي تبادل الخبرات؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 مارس 2008)

مشاريع عملاقة فعلا

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل Amin Sorour


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (23 مارس 2008)

ماشى يا جماع متشكرين بس والله وا بحمل الملف ده من الفور شار قابلنى ملف تانى احب انكم تشوفوه برده

http://www.4shared.com/file/4148141...ost_preferred_destination_in_Middle_East.html


----------



## Amin Sorour (24 مارس 2008)

الي الاخوه المهندسين 

انا بفكر اننا نعمل حاجه تجمع كل المشروعات العملاقه ولو حد عنده اوراق التعاقد بتاع اي مشروع نتشارك فيه و يكون حاجه جديده تتحط في المكتبه.


----------



## ام نورا (24 مارس 2008)

الاخ المهندس مصطفى 
نعم هذه هي الحقيقة 
مع الاسف هناك سياسة الابهار في دبي ومشروعاتها وحياتها 
نوع من show business
ولكن عندما تحاول الخوض في حقيقة الامر فالغلاء المعيشي فاحش
لايستطيع معه اصحاب الدخول المحدودة والمتوسطة مجاراة تكاليف الحياة المقبولة


----------



## Amin Sorour (24 مارس 2008)

ام نورا قال:


> الاخ المهندس مصطفى
> نعم هذه هي الحقيقة
> مع الاسف هناك سياسة الابهار في دبي ومشروعاتها وحياتها
> نوع من show business
> ...



فعلا معاكي حق يا ام نورا الحياه غاليه جدا في دبي بس الرواتب برضوه كبيره نوعا في دبي


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 مارس 2008)

أخى العزيز أمين سرور 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لى تعقيب بسيط على كلامك وكلام المهندس هيثم مع أحترامى لمكانة دبى من وجهة نظر أدارة المشروعات ولكننى أعتقد أنك لابد أن تكون صاحب رسالة وليس ناقد بمعنى أنك تعلمت فى مصر وحصلت على الشهادات التى أهلتك لتكون فى مكانك الحالى وهذة نعمة من الله ولكن ألا تعتقد أن هروب الكفاءات أمثالكم من مصر يؤجل الوصول بمشاريعينا الى مستوى الأدارة الجيدة الكفاءات متوفرة ولكن نحن لا نخطط لبلدنا وأنما نخطط لمستقبلنا الشخصى وعندما تعود بسلامة الله فلن يكون لديك الأستعداد لنقل هذة التكنولوجيا الى بلدك حتى ولو كنت صاحب عمل لأنك ستفضل لو كنت مقاول أن تعمل بنفس الأسلوب لتحقيق المكاسب المادية 
هل جربت وأنت فى مكانك فى مصر أن تقوم بتطوير قسم عملت فية ووجدت أن بة سلبيات أم فضلت أن تنتقل الى بلد آخر تجد فية هذا المناخ الذى أسسة الأجانب ونحن نعمل بأسلوبهم 000 أنا لا أعترض ولكننى أفتح هذا الحوار لكل كفائة أنا أعرف زملاء فى مصر أعتقد أنهم من أندر الكفاءات فى أدارة المشروعات قاموا بتطوير العمل فى شركاتهم والحمدلله وصلوا الى مناصب ومستوى مادى يضاهى أى مبلغ فى أى دولة 000 وحتى لا تفهمونى غلط أنا لست ضد تبادل الخبرات والسفر ولكن ضد النظر الى بلدك بصورة سيئة وأكرر لو سافرت كل الكفاءات من مصر فمن هو الذى سيقوم بدور التطوير 000 الشركات موجودة والأمكانيات متوفرة وهناك مشاريع مستوى التشطيب فيها عالى جدا" والزمن فيها مهم والبرامج تحترم وهناك نوعيات أخرى كما سبق أن وضحنا لا تهتم بالبرامج الزمنية والأدارة وخاصة" المشاريع التى يكون المالك لها هو المنفذ مثال ذلك القرى السياحية فسعر الأرض الخاصة بالمشروع قليل جدا" أذا قورن بعائد الأستثمار لذلك لا يهم كثيرا" أن تعمل كنترول على الخامات وكذلك أنت الذى تحدد فترات عمل المشروع ويمكنك تقسيمة الى مراحل حسب المقدرة المالية بحيث يتم أفتتاح المشروع على مراحل يتم خلالها أستغلال تشغيل المراحل المختلفة فى تمويل أنشاء باقى المناطق وكلة بثمنة 000وآسف للأطالة وأرجو ألا تفهمونى غلط لأن النقد أستفز مشاعرى


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 مارس 2008)

نسيت أن أشكر المهندسين أمين وهيثم على الملفات والمشاريع الجميلة وعلى الأقتراح الجميل بعمل ملف أو مشاركة تحوى كل ما تقع علية أيدى الأعضاء من مشاريع ذات طابع مميز وأقترح أن يبدء المهندس أمين بفتح هذة المشاركة ونضيف عليها المشروع الذى طرحة الزميييل نهر النيييل فى منطقة حائل بالسعودية


----------



## Amin Sorour (24 مارس 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخى العزيز أمين سرور
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لى تعقيب بسيط على كلامك وكلام المهندس هيثم مع أحترامى لمكانة دبى من وجهة نظر أدارة المشروعات ولكننى أعتقد أنك لابد أن تكون صاحب رسالة وليس ناقد بمعنى أنك تعلمت فى مصر وحصلت على الشهادات التى أهلتك لتكون فى مكانك الحالى وهذة نعمة من الله ولكن ألا تعتقد أن هروب الكفاءات أمثالكم من مصر يؤجل الوصول بمشاريعينا الى مستوى الأدارة الجيدة الكفاءات متوفرة ولكن نحن لا نخطط لبلدنا وأنما نخطط لمستقبلنا الشخصى وعندما تعود بسلامة الله فلن يكون لديك الأستعداد لنقل هذة التكنولوجيا الى بلدك حتى ولو كنت صاحب عمل لأنك ستفضل لو كنت مقاول أن تعمل بنفس الأسلوب لتحقيق المكاسب المادية
> هل جربت وأنت فى مكانك فى مصر أن تقوم بتطوير قسم عملت فية ووجدت أن بة سلبيات أم فضلت أن تنتقل الى بلد آخر تجد فية هذا المناخ الذى أسسة الأجانب ونحن نعمل بأسلوبهم 000 أنا لا أعترض ولكننى أفتح هذا الحوار لكل كفائة أنا أعرف زملاء فى مصر أعتقد أنهم من أندر الكفاءات فى أدارة المشروعات قاموا بتطوير العمل فى شركاتهم والحمدلله وصلوا الى مناصب ومستوى مادى يضاهى أى مبلغ فى أى دولة 000 وحتى لا تفهمونى غلط أنا لست ضد تبادل الخبرات والسفر ولكن ضد النظر الى بلدك بصورة سيئة وأكرر لو سافرت كل الكفاءات من مصر فمن هو الذى سيقوم بدور التطوير 000 الشركات موجودة والأمكانيات متوفرة وهناك مشاريع مستوى التشطيب فيها عالى جدا" والزمن فيها مهم والبرامج تحترم وهناك نوعيات أخرى كما سبق أن وضحنا لا تهتم بالبرامج الزمنية والأدارة وخاصة" المشاريع التى يكون المالك لها هو المنفذ مثال ذلك القرى السياحية فسعر الأرض الخاصة بالمشروع قليل جدا" أذا قورن بعائد الأستثمار لذلك لا يهم كثيرا" أن تعمل كنترول على الخامات وكذلك أنت الذى تحدد فترات عمل المشروع ويمكنك تقسيمة الى مراحل حسب المقدرة المالية بحيث يتم أفتتاح المشروع على مراحل يتم خلالها أستغلال تشغيل المراحل المختلفة فى تمويل أنشاء باقى المناطق وكلة بثمنة 000وآسف للأطالة وأرجو ألا تفهمونى غلط لأن النقد أستفز مشاعرى



عنايه المهندس حازم

اولا اشكرك علي الكلام الجميل وعلي مجملاتك الرقيقه و لكن لي تعقيب علي الكلام اولا التطوير في الشركات القائمه من اصعب المراحل في عمر اي شركه وفي منتهي الصعوبه لاسباب فنيه و ماديه عديده ا ولها ان اصحاب هذه الشركات او القائمين علي ادارتها لا يقتنعون اساسا بمدي جدوي اداره المشروعا ت هذا من ناحيه و من الناحيه الاخري ان اداره المشروع من وجهه نظرهم هي البرنامج الزمني بالبرايمافيرا و انت تعلم هذا يعني من الاخر لايوجد تكامل بيت الوقت و التكله و تقارير القيم المكتسبه و لكن في نهايه المطاف اعتقد ان الوضع الراهن في السوق اشبه بحاله من الفوضي وخصوصا الاداره ولكن اعتقد ان موضوع الكفاءات ده انتهي خلاص لان مفيش اساسا كفاءات في البلد كلهم سافروا او هاجروا او فقدوا الدافع للاداء القوي و اخيرا انا علي اتم الاستعداد اني انقل خبرتي الضعيفه و المتواضعه للراغبين .

والسلام ختام


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 مارس 2008)

عموما التعميم بوجود سلبيات او ايجابيات
في اي وطن من اوطاننا العربية
شيء غير دقيق

فالايجابيات الادارية نجدها بكثرة في مصر بمشاريع كثيرة 
ومنها عملاقة
وايضا نجد الايجابيات في مشاريع عملاقة باوطان مختلفة كالخليج وغيره

وهناك السلبيات الموجودة وبكثرة في كثير من المشاريع اداريا في مصر
وكذلك نجدها ونشاهدها في مشاريع كثيرة باوطان مختلفة كالخليج وغيره

وسواءا كان المهندس في مصر او خارجها

فهو يحمل امانة 
امانة التطوير والترقية لكل ما هو حوله ومن هم حوله

سواءا في مصر او خارجها
على اي جنسية كان

وتلك التي دائما اركز عليها مع نفسي

فالمؤمن هو يعبد الله عن طريق عمله المتقن المتطور 
الذي يؤدي في النتيجة لاعمار الارض والارتقاء بالبشرية كلها قدر امكانه
وهذا هو امر الله للمؤمنين عموما

{هُوَ أَنشَأَكُم مِّنَ الأَرْضِ وَاسْتَعْمَرَكُمْ فِيهَا } (61) سورة هود
والالف والسين والتاء 
لغويا تجعل المعنى وأمركم بان تعمّروها

فنحن مسئولون عن اعمار وتطوير والاضافة الى الارض
سواء في بلادنا الاصلية او خارجها
سواءا عاد المهندس المغترب او اصلا لم يخرج من بلده

الامر واحد وهو اتقان العمل وتطوير الحياة لاعمار الكون حسب مراد الله

مع وافر الشكر لاستاذنا م محمود حازم عياد
على بدءه فتح نافذة الحوار الراقي
لنقاش علمي بناء كما نرجوه جميعنا
​


----------



## Amin Sorour (24 مارس 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> نسيت أن أشكر المهندسين أمين وهيثم على الملفات والمشاريع الجميلة وعلى الأقتراح الجميل بعمل ملف أو مشاركة تحوى كل ما تقع علية أيدى الأعضاء من مشاريع ذات طابع مميز وأقترح أن يبدء المهندس أمين بفتح هذة المشاركة ونضيف عليها المشروع الذى طرحة الزميييل نهر النيييل فى منطقة حائل بالسعودية





اول المشاركات عشان موضوع المشروعات
برج MAG 218 بدبي واعتقدد ان المهندس هيثم بيشتغل فيه و اقدر واحد يشرحلنا المشروع 
http://mag218tower.blogspot.com/

برج دبي
http://www.burjdubai.com/


----------



## Amin Sorour (24 مارس 2008)

نهر النيييل قال:


> عموما التعميم بوجود سلبيات او ايجابيات
> في اي وطن من اوطاننا العربية
> شيء غير دقيق
> 
> ...



عزيزي المهندس نهر النيل
اولا اشكرك علي المشاركه ولكن انا لا انتقد الوضع ولكن احب اشارك التجارب و انا شخصيا بواجه مشكلات ادرايه ضخمه في المشروعات اللي اعمل بها ولكن الحوار بيخلينا نحل المشاكل ولكن المشكله انننا لا نتقن لغه الحوار وخاصه في العلوم الادرايه لان القناعات الشخصيه ان الاكبر سننا هو الوحيد اللي بيفهم والباقي بدنجان وخاصه في موضوع العلوم الادرايه لان الاداره اصبحت علم و ليست درجه وظيفيه و اتمني التوفيق للجميع.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 مارس 2008)

كلامك رائع يا زميلى وأنا كثيرا" ما أسمع فى أى مكان الأنتقادات لسوء الأدارة وفعلا" الموضوع ليس قاصرا" على بلد بعينة فالتخصيص هنا فية ظلم بين ولكن أيضا" حديثى كلة ينصب على أيجاد الحلول 00 كلنا لا يعجنا نظام الأدارة وكلنا أو نسبة منا درسوا أصول الأدارة الجديدة فهل سنظل ننتقد طول الوقت أين نحن000 المشكلة فعلا" أنك تجد ما تعلمتة عبارة عن بعض النظريات وبعض أساليب الأدارة 00 أنا لا أطالب كل مقاول بأتباع آخر ما توصل الية علم أدارة المشروعات لأن ذلك ممكن أن يكلفة مبالغ قد لا تتحملها ميزانيتة 00 ولكن على الأقل نأخذ منها ما يمكن أن يجعلها تسير فى منظومة أدارية معقولة
هل من زميل فى الملتقى يفيدنا بتجربة شخصية لة قام فيها بأضافة نظام أدارة عمل فى ظل هذة المتناقضات ولنأخذ تجربة زملينا نهر النيييل فى حائل كنموذج أدارة ناجح لة مردود 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 مارس 2008)

مع أحترامى للمهندس أمين الموضوع ليس بالسن ولكن بالعلم وهى هبة من الله ورزق 000 معنى كلامك أن العامل العادى لو كان أكبر منى فى السن بيفهم عنى هذا غير صحيح لقد قابلت مهندسين وتحاورت معهم صغار فى السن ولكن بصراحة أستفدت منهم كثيرا" وأنت منهم والعكس صحيح قابلت أصحاب مناصب ولا يفهم الألف من كوز الذرة 000 !!!!!!!
وفقك اللة وزاد رصيدك من العلم 00 سؤال خارج المناقشة ؟
هل قرأت الملفات المرسلة لك وما رأيك فيها وجارى تجهيز باقى الملفات وسأرسلها فى أقرب وقت


----------



## تامرالمصرى (24 مارس 2008)

فى الحقيقة بصفتى احد الذين عملوا فى دبى ارى برأى المتواضع ان كل هذا الابهار الذى يتحدث عنه الزملاء ما هو اللا قشرة خارجية رقيقة جدا اكثر مما تتخيلو تغلف واقع لا يلمسه اللا من عمل فيه ففى الحقيقة ارى ان الفارق بين الادارة فى مصر وفى دبى انه فى مصر لا يعترفون بها اساسا اما فى دبى فهم يضعونها كديكور جميل حتى تظهر القشرة الخارجية المبهرة بالطبع انا لا اتحدث عن الحالات القليلة والتى تعتبر شاذة فى البلدين واسمحو لى انى اتكلم من منظور تجربتى الشخصية وايضا لا اعمم لكن هذا ما رايته
ولا يفوتنى ان اشكر الزملاء على هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 مارس 2008)

Amin Sorour قال:


> المشكله انننا لا نتقن لغه الحوار وخاصه في العلوم الادرايه لان القناعات الشخصيه ان الاكبر سننا هو الوحيد اللي بيفهم والباقي بدنجان وخاصه في موضوع العلوم الادرايه لان الاداره اصبحت علم و ليست درجه وظيفيه و اتمني التوفيق للجميع.



صدقت اخي الكريم 

فاكبر ما نواجه من مشكلات
هو فقد الكثيرين للغة الحوار

والتكلم من منطق المكانة الوظيفية
وليس الخبرة العلمية العملية

وهذا ينتج عنه 
ان صاحب القرار في المشاريع يكون هو الاكثر في سنوات الخدمة وليس الخبرة

لكن 
ارى ان الحل الامثل هو التمازج بين الخبرات الطويلة للمهندسين
مع القدرات الشابة من فريق العمل
وضرورة وجود المايسترو الذي يكون على رأس الفريق
لينظم المرور للعصف الذهني المرجو من فريق العمل
سواءا اداريا او فنيا 

ومازلت مقتنعا تماما بتواجد تلك الخبرات الالماسية الادارية
التي تستطيع تلمس خيوط الخلاف والاختلاف في خبرات فريق العمل
واستخلاص القرارات الصحيحة باتباع المحاور الصحيحة 
سواء كانت من حديث الخبرة او من طويل الخبرة

دمت بكل خير​


----------



## BASSAM (24 مارس 2008)

مع التقدير لكل المشاركات اللتي تنتقد نظام ادارة المشروعات في دبي. أرجو ان تسمحوا لي أن أظيف ان الإدارة الجيدة لأي مشروع هو في الآخر يصب في مصلحة الجميع وفي مصلحة المشروع، وأي صاحب مشروع او شركة مقاولات كبيرة تحترم نفسها واسمها في السوق سوف تعمل على انشاء هذا النظام. لقد عملت ولازلت في شركة مقاولات كبيرة جدا في دبي ولاتستغربوا ان اقول لكم ان نظام الادارة لدينا موجود ومطبق حتى يكاد في معظم الاحيان يتجاوز متطلبات الاستشاري وصاحب المشروع نحو الأفضل، ولدينا نظام مراقبة وتطوير لتحسين اداء المشروع. ولااعتقد ان احد يتصور ان تقوم مشاريع بهذه الضخامة وحجم رؤوس الأموال الضخم بدون ادارة جيدة، وهذا موجود في الامارات.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 مارس 2008)

BASSAM قال:


> ولدينا نظام مراقبة وتطوير لتحسين اداء المشروع. ولااعتقد ان احد يتصور ان تقوم مشاريع بهذه الضخامة وحجم رؤوس الأموال الضخم بدون ادارة جيدة، وهذا موجود في الامارات.



اهلا بك اخونا الكريم BASSAM

نورت ملتقاك وملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب

بالتأكيد اخي الفاضل 
فالمشاريع الناجحة وراءها تأكيدا ادارة ناجحة نتجت عن نظم ادارية 
بخطوات واضحة وبمنظومة معلومة لدى فريق العمل كل حسب مسئولياته
التي تصب اخيرا في هدف انجاز المشروع
بكفاءة
وجودة
وفي الوقت المحدد بالبرامج
وبالتكاليف الاقل

واتمنى عليك اخي الكريم
لو تتفضل علينا وتفيدنا
بشيء من تلك النظم والخطوات والبرامج
التي تؤدي الى حسن الاداء وحسن التنفيذ

في انتظار مشاركاتك النافعة ان شاء الله
​


----------



## م. زيد (25 مارس 2008)

لا إله إلا الله

أرى أخواني اهتماماً قليلاً بالصور المأساوية المتضمنة في ملف الأخ المهندس مصطفى.
أعتقد أن هذه الصور تجيب على كثير من التساؤلات المتعلقة بالمنجزات الحضارية والعمرانية في دبي...

لا يمكن أن يكون أي صرح معماري أو منجز حضاري ذا قيمة إن بني على هكذا ظلم واستعباد...

ولا يمكن أن تكون هذه إدارة ناجحة..
الإدارة الناجحة هي الإدارة اليابانية، وبالأخص نظرية الإنتاج لديها (Lean Production Theory) والتي من ضمن أساسياتها اعتبار رفاهية العامل جزء لا يتجزأ من نجاح المنظمة ومشاريعها.

ثم دعوني أسألكم بالله عليكم، ما هي الفائدة الحقيقية من مشاريع مثل مدينة السحاب تلك، ألا يوجد في الأرض فسحة حتى نرتفع 300 متر بأعمدة ثم نبني فوقها.. لا أرى هذا إلا هراء وغرور، مهما قيل عن اجتذاب السياح والتسويق..الخ. 

أو تلك الأبراج المعوجة، أو الراقصة، أو ذات المتاهات.... الخ.

ليس بالضرورة أن تكون هذه الصروح مقياس التقدم يا إخوان...

فمن التقدم الفعلي مثلاً أن تجد أي جامعة من جامعات الإمارات لنفسها مكاناً في قائمة أفضل خمسمائة جامعة عالمية، تلك القائمة التي لا تضم أية جامعة عربية، ولكن في الوقت نفسه تضم أكثر من 5 جامعات إسرائيلية!!!

التقدم هو أن تدخل الإمارات مجال الصناعات الحديثة مثلاً، دخولاً حقيقياً لا مجرد تسويق أو دعاية

هل سمعتم عن سيارة إماراتية؟
أو كومبيوتر محمول إماراتي؟
أو قمر صناعي إماراتي؟
أو طائرة إماراتية؟
أو أو أو...

وأرجو أن لا يفهم أحد أنني أنتقد أهلي وإخواني في الإمارات، على العكس تماماً، أنا أرى أنهم يسبقوننا في العراق بأشواط، وأن بلادهم جميلة وباسمة وذات آمال كبيرة، ولكني أحب أن توضع الأمور في نصابها، ما يحدث الآن ليس بالضرورة إشارة للتقدم... فتلك العمارات الشاهقة المعوجة ليست بالضرورة دليل تقدم.. المال يصنع مثل هذا وأكثر...

وأرجو أن لا يزعل أحد من تطفلي على هذا الحديث!!


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 مارس 2008)

اخي الفاضل م زيد

احترم وجهة نظرك 

ولكن نحن هنا لم نقل ان الامارات ليس فيها سلبيات
بل قلنا بوجود السلبيات والايجابيات في كل مكان
وفي اي نشاط

نحن هنا نركز على استخلاص ما يمكن التعرف عليه في نظم واساليب ادارة تلك المشروعات

ولسنا هنا بصدد تقييم عام للامارات كدولة
اما عن السلبيات
فهي موجودة 

واضم صوتي الى صوتك بوجوب البدء في بناء وتطوير صروع التعليم " الجامعات"
والتي هي اول خطوة على طريق التقدم


دمت بكل ود


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (25 مارس 2008)

أخى المهندس Bassem 
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
أدعوك بترجمة أعجابك بالنظام المعمول بة فى أدارة المشروعات بأن تقدم لنا دراسة مبسطه على نموذج لأى مشروع وتقوم بطرح ما يخصة من أساليب الأدارة وكيفية توظيف كل الأمكانيات والأدوار الرئيسية للمنظومة وأعتقد أن هذا سيكون من أحسن البحوث فى ملتقى المهندسين ويمكن أيضا" أن نتناقش من خلال هذا النموذج وبذلك نستفيد جميعا" بصرف النظر عن الأعتبارات الأنسانية التى ذكرها أخى م0زيد لأن الظلم سيظل موجود الى أن تقوم الساعة وأؤيد أخى نهر النيييل فى كلامة 000 دعونا نتعاون فى عمل أفاقة أدارية لمهندسى الوطن العربى 00 دعونا نتجة لأن نحب أن نؤدى عملنا بنظام وأذا أحببت شىء سيكون هو الأسلوب الطبيعى لأداء عملك وغير ذلك يكون هو الشاذ
أرجو أن تنال دعوتى للمهندس Bassem القبول وأن يبدء فى تنفيذ هذة الفكرة أذا كان يسمح بذلك وينطبق ذلك على أى زميل ( أمين سرور ، هيثم ‘ نهر النيييل ‘ أخمد العسال Elassal ، نعيم أبو كرم 00 وغيرهم كثير ) لاتسعفنى الذاكرة بهم ممن يعملون فى مشاريع عملاقة فى البلاد المتحضرة أداريا"


----------



## Amin Sorour (25 مارس 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> مع أحترامى للمهندس أمين الموضوع ليس بالسن ولكن بالعلم وهى هبة من الله ورزق 000 معنى كلامك أن العامل العادى لو كان أكبر منى فى السن بيفهم عنى هذا غير صحيح لقد قابلت مهندسين وتحاورت معهم صغار فى السن ولكن بصراحة أستفدت منهم كثيرا" وأنت منهم والعكس صحيح قابلت أصحاب مناصب ولا يفهم الألف من كوز الذرة 000 !!!!!!!
> وفقك اللة وزاد رصيدك من العلم 00 سؤال خارج المناقشة ؟
> هل قرأت الملفات المرسلة لك وما رأيك فيها وجارى تجهيز باقى الملفات وسأرسلها فى أقرب وقت



انا مش مختلف معاك يا هندسه ان الموضوع بالخبره مش بالسن لكن انا بتكلم عن الواقع الموجود حاليا ان الاكبر بيفهم احسن وده الكارثه اللي انا بتكلم عليها + جهل الغالبيه من المديرين بعلم الاداره .


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (25 مارس 2008)

ما رأيك يا بشمهندس أمين فى الفكرة التى طرحتها للمهندس bassam


----------



## Amin Sorour (25 مارس 2008)

انا متفق معاك تماما بس هتاخد وقت بالزات لو حاولنا نعمل تكامل بين الوقت و التكلفه ولكن الفكره جديره بالمناقشه و الاهتمام.


----------



## engmohamad (25 مارس 2008)

*دبى*

نعم دبى قمة التقدم وأصبحت مثال للوطن العربى:14:


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (25 مارس 2008)

خلاص ياجماعة نحن متشوقون للبدء فى فكرة طرح دراسة تمت عن أحد المشاريع بدبى لنستفيد نحن نعيش بعيد عن دبى ونريد أن نستشعر هذا التقدم ونستفيد أكثر فليبدء أحد الزملاء على بركة الله وكفاية رسائل المدح فى دبى ودعونا نقترب من هذة الأنجازات لنستفيد
مع تحياتى للجميع
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (26 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*



محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخى العزيز أمين سرور
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لى تعقيب بسيط على كلامك وكلام المهندس هيثم مع أحترامى لمكانة دبى من وجهة نظر أدارة المشروعات ولكننى أعتقد أنك لابد أن تكون صاحب رسالة وليس ناقد بمعنى أنك تعلمت فى مصر وحصلت على الشهادات التى أهلتك لتكون فى مكانك الحالى وهذة نعمة من الله ولكن ألا تعتقد أن هروب الكفاءات أمثالكم من مصر يؤجل الوصول بمشاريعينا الى مستوى الأدارة الجيدة الكفاءات متوفرة ولكن نحن لا نخطط لبلدنا وأنما نخطط لمستقبلنا الشخصى وعندما تعود بسلامة الله فلن يكون لديك الأستعداد لنقل هذة التكنولوجيا الى بلدك حتى ولو كنت صاحب عمل لأنك ستفضل لو كنت مقاول أن تعمل بنفس الأسلوب لتحقيق المكاسب المادية
> هل جربت وأنت فى مكانك فى مصر أن تقوم بتطوير قسم عملت فية ووجدت أن بة سلبيات أم فضلت أن تنتقل الى بلد آخر تجد فية هذا المناخ الذى أسسة الأجانب ونحن نعمل بأسلوبهم 000 أنا لا أعترض ولكننى أفتح هذا الحوار لكل كفائة أنا أعرف زملاء فى مصر أعتقد أنهم من أندر الكفاءات فى أدارة المشروعات قاموا بتطوير العمل فى شركاتهم والحمدلله وصلوا الى مناصب ومستوى مادى يضاهى أى مبلغ فى أى دولة 000 وحتى لا تفهمونى غلط أنا لست ضد تبادل الخبرات والسفر ولكن ضد النظر الى بلدك بصورة سيئة وأكرر لو سافرت كل الكفاءات من مصر فمن هو الذى سيقوم بدور التطوير 000 الشركات موجودة والأمكانيات متوفرة وهناك مشاريع مستوى التشطيب فيها عالى جدا" والزمن فيها مهم والبرامج تحترم وهناك نوعيات أخرى كما سبق أن وضحنا لا تهتم بالبرامج الزمنية والأدارة وخاصة" المشاريع التى يكون المالك لها هو المنفذ مثال ذلك القرى السياحية فسعر الأرض الخاصة بالمشروع قليل جدا" أذا قورن بعائد الأستثمار لذلك لا يهم كثيرا" أن تعمل كنترول على الخامات وكذلك أنت الذى تحدد فترات عمل المشروع ويمكنك تقسيمة الى مراحل حسب المقدرة المالية بحيث يتم أفتتاح المشروع على مراحل يتم خلالها أستغلال تشغيل المراحل المختلفة فى تمويل أنشاء باقى المناطق وكلة بثمنة 000وآسف للأطالة وأرجو ألا تفهمونى غلط لأن النقد أستفز مشاعرى


المهندس محمود حازم والاخوة الكرام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اقدر هذة الروح الجميلة يا مهندس محمود ولكن للأسف تنفيذ ما يقال على ارض الواقع اراه صعباااا رغم انى متفائل جدا واكرة التشائم 
إن الوضع فى مصر سىء للغايه ليس فقط رواتب متدنية بل ايضا عدم أحترام لكوادر مصر التى سيقام عليها مستقبل البلد ان شاء الله فنلاحظ ان راتب المهندس مثلا فى شركة ما s ونجد ان راتب الحداد او النجار الذى يعمل معه 2s معنى ذلك ان الحداد او النجار اهم من المهندس بالنسبه للمشروع وكذلك نجد مثلا الاطباء بعد دراسة مضنية لمدة سبعة سنوات بالكلية يتخرجون ليجدو رواتب 200 جنيه شهريا فهذا يمثل تحطيم لنفسيه هذا الطبيب او ذلك المهندس مما يعوقه عن تطوير نفسه و ان يحس بكيانه وانا ارى ذلك دليلا على حالة التخلف التى تعيشها بلدنا ولا اقصد بذلك تخلف الافراد بل لدينا كوادر ذات عقول فذة لا ابالغ لو قلت انه لا يوجد مثيل لها فى العالم
وعلى فكرة انا من الذين فضلوا الغربه على تلك المهزلة فانا تقريبا لم اعمل فى مصر فترة تذكر على الرغم من اننى مهندس حديث ولكن فى الوقت نفسه لى امال وطموحات ارى انها لا يمكن تحقيقها الا فى بلدى مصر ان شاء الله
واتمنى ان ارى التقدم والازدهار لجميع الدول الأسلاميه ليس فى بناء الابراج الشاهقة فقط ولكن فى التقدم الصناعى و التكنولوجى اريد ان ارى يابان اسلامية و ألمانيا اسلاميه ليست البلد بعينها ولكن بلدا اسلاميه تحزو حزوها


----------



## omshazly (29 مارس 2008)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## BASSAM (31 مارس 2008)

الأخ محمود حازم، بداية يجب توضيح حقيقة مهمة جدا بخصوص نظام الادارة في الامارات، نظام ادارة المشروعات (لأي مشروع كان) لم يتم تبنيه ومراقبته وتطويره من قبل شركات او اشخاص من الشرق الأوسط وخاصة من الوطن العربي، بل تم جلب تلك الأنظمة مع الشركات الاستثمارية التي ترغب في استثمار رؤوس اموال ضخمة وكان من الظروري تبني نظام فعال في مراقبة تلك المشورعات ليضمن المستثمر حصوله على المنتج في الوقت والمبلغ المتفق عليه. وعليه فقد فرضت كل شركة نظام ادارة قد تعودت عليه واثبت فعاليته من خلال عدد من المشروعات ولقد تمت الاستفادة من اخطاء المشروعات السابقة في تدوين دروس مستفادة للمشاريع المقبلة وتطوير نظام الادارة ليدها ليضمن تجبن تلك الاخطاء. واعتقد ان بعض العقول العربية تعترف وتطبق وتطور تلك الانظمة ولكن للأسف الغالبية منها لايعترف بها (وهذا ليس حكرا على العقول العربية فقط بل الكثير من العقول الآسيوية ايضا). نحن جئنا لنطبق نظام جاهز في الشركة التي نعمل بها، لم نبتكر لم نطور لم نعمل على انشاء نظام خاص او كود خاص بالشرق الأوسط او بالوطن العربي، ولايخفى على احد ماهي الأكواد اللتي نعمل عليها في جميع المجالات، كلها مستوردة.
قبل قبول الدعوة والالتزام بها ارجو ان تعلم ان هذا يجب ان يكون جهد مشترك والتزام مشترك وكل حسب موقعه في نظام مراحل المشروع، وعليه يجب الاتفاق على تقسيم مراحل المشروع وكل عضو يجب الاشتراك يجب ان يختار في اي مرحلة يحب ان يشارك، وللاتفاق على ان نأخذ مشروع معين ونبدأ به علينا أن نجمع جميع المهندسين اللذين اشتركوا في ذلك المشروع من بداية العطاء الى التسليم! فهل هذا ممكن! لااعتقد ذلك، وعليه اقترح ان يتم الاتفاق على تقسيم مراحل اي مشروع ويبدا الاعضاء بالاشتراك في المرحلة التي يرون انهم خبراء بما يكفي ان يدلو دلوه وهكذا تتم الفائدة للجميع. 

أما بالنسبة للأخ زيد فأعتقد انه يعلم اننا نعمل تحت مظلة النظام الرأسمالي الشمولي والكل يعلم ماهي مساوئ هذا النظام وفوائده، ولقد ولد هذا النظام نظام اشمل واعم واقسى وهو نظام العولمة، واعتقد اننا لسنا هنا بصدد الحديث السياسي فأنا لاأثق بها لأن ليس لديها صديق دائم ولاعدو دائم بل لديها مصلحة دائمة. فأرجو ان يقتصر حديثنا هنا عن الادارة وكيف نستطيع ان نفيد بعضنا البعض من اجل تطوير مهاراتنا الادراية وان نبتعد تماما عن انتقاد النظام السياسي لي دولة عربية.
والله الموفق


----------



## gamalredwing (14 ديسمبر 2013)

thank you


----------

